#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Why we use encryption and decryption process

## Lorraine

Hi all,
Encryption is the process of converting the transmission data into another form that is not read by any other device other than the intended receiver.
Decryption is the process of converting back the encrypted data to its normal form. An algorithm called cipher is used in this conversion process.


Do you know the steps/process of doing this?

Thank you.

----------

